# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Imam Huseini a.s., sipas studiuesve perendimore

## ArtanMasa

Kurrësesi të mos mendoni se janë të vdekur ata që ranë dëshmorë në rrugën e Allahut. Përkundrazi, ata janë gjallë dhe ushqehen te Zoti i tyre! (Kur′an 3:169)

Imam Huseini ishte nipi i Profetit Muhammed, paqe pastë mbi të dy, që u martirizua nga forcat e errëta të despotizmit. Kjo është një përmbledhje citatesh të shkurtra nga një larmi e gjerë personalitetesh jomuslimane nga e mbarë bota.

Reynold Alleyne Nicholson

"Huseini u rrëzua, i goditur nga një shigjetë, dhe mbështetësit e tij trima u vranë njëri pas tjetrit pranë tij, deri tek i fundit.


Tradita muhammedane, e cila me përjashtime të rralla është armiqësore ndaj dinastisë umejjade, e konsdieron Huseinin si martir dhe Jezidin si vrasësin e tij.


(1868-1945) Professor Sir Thomas Adams i arabishtes në Universitetin e Kembrixhit. [A Literary History of the Arabs, Cambridge, 1930, f. 197]


Robert Durey Osborn

"Huseini kishte një foshnje të quajtur Abdullah, vetëm gjashtë muajsh. Ai e kishte shoqëruar të atin në këtë marrshim të tmerrshëm. I prekur nga vaji i tij, Huseini e mori fëmijën në krahë dhe qau.


Në këtë çast, një shigjetë nga radhët e armikut shpoi veshin e foshnjës dhe u ngul në krahët e të atit. Huseini e vendosi kufomën e njomë mbi tokë.


Të Allahut jemi dhe tek Ai është kthimi ynë!


thirri ai;


O Zot, më jep forcë ta duroj këtë mynxyrë!...


I tharë nga etja dhe i dërrmuar nga plagët, ai luftoi me kurajo të dëshpëruar, duke vrarë mjaft nga armiqtë e tij.


Më në fund, ai u godit nga prapa dhe një shtizë ia përshkoi trupin, duke e rrëzuar përtokë; teksa gjuajtësi e shkuli armën, biri fatzi i Aliut ra mbi një kufomë.


Kokën ia ndanë prej trupit, i cili u shkel nën thundrat e kuajve të fitimtarëve dhe mëngjesin vijues gratë [e familjes] dhe një bir mbijetues i tij u çuan në Kufa.


Kufomat e Huseinit dhe të ndjekësve të tij u lanë të pavarrosura aty ku kishin rënë.


Për tre ditë me rradhë, ata qëndruan nën përzhitjen e diellit dhe dhëmbët e çakajve, grabitqarëve dhe kafshëve endacake të shkretinës; por më në fund banorët e një fshati fqinj, të llahtarisur nga tmerri që trupi i nipit të Profetit të braktisej kaq paturpësisht ndaj bishave të fëlliqura të fushës, sfiduan zemërimin e Ubeidullahut dhe i varrosën trupat e martirit dhe ato të shokëve të tij heronj.


 (1835-1889) Major i Bengal Staff Corps. [Islam Under the Arabs, Delaware, 1976, ff. 126-7]


Sir William Muir

Tragjedia e Qerbelasë nuk vendosi vetëm fatin e kalifatit, por edhe të mbretërive muhammedane shumë kohë pas venitjes dhe zhdukjes së atij kalifati.


(1819-1905) Dijetar dhe shtetar skocez. Mbajti postin e Ministrit të Jashtëm të qeverisë indiane si dhe Guvernatorit të provincave të Indisë veriperëndimore. [Annals of the Early Caliphate, London, 1883, ff. 441-2]


Peter J. Chelkowski

Huseini pranoi dhe u nis nga Meka me familjen e tij dhe rret shtatëdhjetë mbështetës që e shoqëronin.


Por në fushën e Qebelasë ata u zunë në pusinë e ngritur nga... kalifi, Jezidi.


Edhe pse humbja ishte e sigurtë, Huseini refuzoi ti jepte betimin atij.


I rrethuar nga një forcë e stërmadhe armiqësh, Huseini dhe shoqëruesit e tij qëndruan dhjetë ditë pa ujë në shkretëtirën përzhitëse të Qerbelasë.


Më në fund, Huseini, të rriturit dhe disa djem të familjes së tij u çanë copash nga shtizat dhe shpatat e ushtrisë së Jezidit; gratë dhe fëmijët e mbetur iu çuan si robër Jezidit në Damask.


Historiani i shquar Ebu Rejhan el-Biruni shkruan:


... atëherë në kampin e tyre u ndezën zjarre dhe kufomat u shkelën nga thundrat e kuajve; askush në historinë e njerëzimit nuk ka parë tmerre të tilla.


Profesor i Studimeve të Lindjes së Mesme, Universiteti i Nju Jorkut. [Ta′ziyeh: Ritual and Drama in Iran, New York, 1979, f. 2]


Simon Ockley

"Atëherë Huseini hipi mbi kalë, mori Kuranin dhe e hapi para vetes e, duke iu drejtuar njerëzve, i ftoi ata në kryerjen e detyrës së tyre, duke shtuar:


O Zot, Ti je mbështetja ime në çdo lëngatë, dhe shpresa ime në çdo sprovë!...


Pastaj, ai u kujtoi atyre shkëlqyeshmërinë e tij, prejardhjen e tij fisnike, madhështinë e fuqisë së tij dhe të parët e tij të lartë, e tha:


Vendosni vetë nëse një njeri si unë është më i mirë se ju apo jo; unë jam djali i bijës së Profetit tuaj, përveç të cilit nuk ka tjetër mbi faqen e dheut. Aliu ishte im atë, Xhaferi dhe Hamzai, prijësi i shehidëve, ishin xhaxhallarët e mi; dhe i Dërguari i Allahut, bekime pastë mbi të tha se unë dhe im vëlla jemi prijësat e rinisë së Xhennetit. Nëse më besoni, ajo që po ju them është e vërtetë, sepse për Allah, unë nuk kam thënë ndonjë gënjeshtër qëkur kam fituar vetëdije; pasi Allahu e urren gënjeshtrën. Nëse smë besoni, pyetini sahabët e Pejgamberit të Allahut [këtu ai i përmendi ata në emër] dhe ato do tju tregojnë të njëjtën. Më lini ti kthehem asaj që zotëroj. Dikush e pyeti: Çtë pengoi që të sundoheshe nga kushërirët e tu? Ai u përgjgj: Allahu mos dhashtë që ti shtrij dorën [për betim], duke tërhequr të drejtën time, një të shthururi. I mbështetem Allahut ndaj çdo tirani që nuk beson në Ditën e Llogarisë.


(1678-1720) Profesor i Arabishtes në Universitetin e Kembrixhit. [The History of the Saracens, London, 1894, ff. 404-5]


Edward G. Brown

" një kujtim i fushës së përgjakur të Qerbelasë, ku nipi i të Dërguarit të Zotit dha jetën, i torturuar nga etja dhe i rrethuar nga kufomat e të afërmve të vrarë, ka qenë përherë e mjaftueshme për të ngjallur, madje edhe te më të vaktit dhe moskokëçarësit, emocionet më të thella, pikëllimin më të furishëm dhe një ekzaltim shpirtëror para të cilit dhimbja, rreziku dhe vdekja tkurren në hiçgjë.


Profesor Sir Thomas Adams i Arabishtes dhe i studimeve orientale në Universitetin e Kembrixhit. [A Literary History of Persia, London, 1919, f. 227]


Ignaz Goldziher

"Që nga dita e zezë e Qerbelasë, historia e kësa familjeje... ka qenë një seri e vazhdueshme vuajtjesh dhe persekutimesh.


Këto rrëfehen në poezi dhe prozë, në një letërsi të pasur të kultivuar martirologjishë  një specialitet shii ky  dhe formojnë motivin e tubimeve shiite në dhjetëditëshin e parë të muajit Muharrem, dita e dhjettë e të cilit (ashura) përkujtohet si përvjetori i tragjedisë së Qerbelasë.


Gjithashtu, në këtë ditë paraqiten skena të kësaj tragjedie në formë dramatike (tazije). Festat tona janë tubime vajtimi  kështu mbyllet një poemë nga një princ shii që kujton vuajtjet e shumta të familjes së Profetit.


Pikëllimi dhe lotët për ligësitë dhe persekutimet e vuajtura nga familja e Aliut, dhe vajtimi i martirëve të saj - këto janë çështje nga të cilat mbështetësit besnikë të kauzës smund të heqin dorë.


Shprehja më prekëse se lotët e shiitëve madje është bërë proverb arab


(1850-1921) Orientalist i famshëm gjerman. [Introduction to Islamic Theology and Law, Princeton, 1981, f. 179]


Edward Gibbon

"Në një epokë dhe atmosferë të largët skena tragjike e vdekjes së Huseinit do ia zgjojë simpatinë edhe lexuesit më të ftohtë.


(1737-1794) I konsideruar si historiani më i madh britanik i kohës së tij. [The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire, London, 1911, vëll. V, ff. 391-2]

----------

